# Home depot projector/lights %75 off



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Home Depot is getting rid of their christmas stuff. I was going to buy some red and green gemmi lights for $5 each. Then saw some cool ap lights. 3 in a box for $15. (Normally $60 for a box) You can control the color of the lights and/or create light patterns. These look like they have tremendous potential. 

The atmosfearfx projectors are $18.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Annnd just noticed ghost ofspookie already posted this earlier. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/coupons-discounts-and-promotions/167642-home-depot-xmas-clearance.html


A lot of stuff that can be used for Halloween.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The projectors were only 50% at the store I was in. That's one of the things I dislike about HD is that not all stores have the same or similar prices at the same time (I get some stores might have slight regional differences). I was commenting to a friend today about not being sure if the 69.00reg/37.50 prices would still go lower and didn't know their sale/clearance code to tell. Glad to see your post so I know they will be 75%. Have to check my receipt about price matching in store. I know online will do it if within a certain period.

Those multipack spots are nice. Gone from the location I was in. Nice find.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder about those AtmosFearFX projectors! Will definitely be stopping by the local HD store tomorrow.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The projectors were only 50% at the store I was in. That's one of the things I dislike about HD is that not all stores have the same or similar prices at the same time (I get some stores might have slight regional differences). I was commenting to a friend today about not being sure if the 69.00reg/37.50 prices would still go lower and didn't know their sale/clearance code to tell. Glad to see your post so I know they will be 75%. Have to check my receipt about price matching in store. I know online will do it if within a certain period.
> 
> Those multipack spots are nice. Gone from the location I was in. Nice find.


I went to two stores last night. One had the 75 percent off signs out, the other did not. They were both 75 percent off though.


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

I've already managed to get 5 projectors at $17 ea and 5 Tree Dazzlers for $9 ea. Get em before theyre gone

Victor


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I guess I didn't have my coffee before going into the store yesterday because failed to notice that they did charge me 17.50 each for my projectors (despite sign for 50% off up) so did get it at 75% off after all. I did buy other stuff while there too so just didn't pay attention. Anyway stopped in today to pick up 2 for a friend and another one for me for singing pumpkins and the sign on them was changed to reflect the new 17.25 price. Over 2 dozen yesterday and 24 hours later about 1 dozen. Yes, definitely make a trip in ASAP if you want one 'cause they are going fast.*

BTW thanks Victor for your review thread I read a while back. It was instrumental in my deciding to pick them up.


*all gone this morning when I stopped back in.


----------

